# Sudden Change in Personality/Behavior



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Last Thursday we brought our 6 month old puppy"Josie" to the Vet to be spayed. During the surgery, they removed 3 baby teeth and she was microchipped.
All went well according to the Vet and she stayed overnight. The next day we picked her up and naturally she seemed hyper/jumpy/nervous. I thought she was scared and nervous and happy to see us and was just acting excited.We have been giving her pain medication as prescribed by the dr.

As the days have passed...she has not returned to her old self. She is skittish and scared...poops and pees everywhere. When we call her she freezes and trembles and won't move. She is spinning around in circles and constantly biting at her back legs and feet. She actually bites her nails and you can hear the snapping noise when she lets go. She will stay in one spot for hours on end jumping and jerking around (like she was just zapped with an electric shock) and biting herself. Every once in a while, she wimpers. 

She was a confident, energenic and loveable puppy and now she looks like she is going insane! The only time she seems calm is when I tightly hold her in my arms. I have called the vet and described her behavior and they were not alarmed by it at all. They urged me to continue with the meds ( I thought it may have been a reaction) and only to be mindful of the healing of the incision (which looks great).

If anyone can offer any insight I would be most greatful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mushmouse1 said:


> Last Thursday we brought our 6 month old puppy"Josie" to the Vet to be spayed. During the surgery, they removed 3 baby teeth and she was microchipped.
> All went well according to the Vet and she stayed overnight. The next day we picked her up and naturally she seemed hyper/jumpy/nervous. I thought she was scared and nervous and happy to see us and was just acting excited.We have been giving her pain medication as prescribed by the dr.
> 
> As the days have passed...she has not returned to her old self. She is skittish and scared...poops and pees everywhere. When we call her she freezes and trembles and won't move. She is spinning around in circles and constantly biting at her back legs and feet. She actually bites her nails and you can hear the snapping noise when she lets go. She will stay in one spot for hours on end jumping and jerking around (like she was just zapped with an electric shock) and biting herself. Every once in a while, she wimpers.
> ...


I'd get a second opinion... if possible form a big university hospital. That doesn't sound like something I'd let go. It sounds like she is in real distress!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you mind if I cross post this onto our IAABC forum? We have some vet behaviorists on it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> I'd get a second opinion... if possible form a big university hospital. That doesn't sound like something I'd let go. It sounds like she is in real distress!


I agree Karen , this sounds unusual.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

No I don't mind...I truely appreciate it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mushmouse1 said:


> No I don't mind...I truely appreciate it.


OK will do. Hope to be back asap. Waiting for one person in particular.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

BTW...the pain med is "Rimadyl" .25 mg dose and we split the pill in 1/4 pieces one every 12 hours??????? THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

When Sugarbaby is very scared she does the jumping/ electric shock thing, kind of throws her head to one side?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know how frightened you must be! I hope Dave can get some info for you on what could possibly be happening. I'm really surprised your vet didn't act too concerned, though. I'll be keeping little Josie in my prayers.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if something is wrong with one of the incisions-you are sewn up in "layers". Or if it is a nerve issue since she is focusing on her back legs. Am anxious to hear what the person Dave is waiting for says. 

I am so sorry that she is not doing well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mushmouse1 said:


> BTW...the pain med is "Rimadyl" .25 mg dose and we split the pill in 1/4 pieces one every 12 hours??????? THANKS AGAIN!


Ok I added that. I will be out til 10 pm. EST tonight . I will check my email when I get home. If your dog gets worse don't hesitate to call a vet . Hope to have some info for you asap.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, how scary. I am wondering why she has had to be on pain meds for so long? My first thought was to stop the pain meds, but I don't really KNOW what I am talking about! Tillie didn't even HAVE pain meds sent home. 
I am wondering if maybe it is a combo issue, the stress of being left overnight along with a physical problem (nerves, fleas, etc...?) I know with Tillie, we just had to leave her for the day and that was in January, she still HATES being left at the grooming, cries her heart out, she never did that before her spay. 
I hope Dave can get you some good advice, I can't imagine how heartbreaking it must be to see her in such distress. :hug:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm kinda with Tammy on stopping the pain med. Lizzie had 1 dose-but she didn't have 3 teeth extracted. My daughter had 2 teeth extracted on Friday and did just fine-so I don't think that is really all that painful. She was eating in an hour.

I know how worried you are. I would not hesitate to take her to another vet for an evaluation.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG This is difficult even to imagine it. I really hope she gets like her old self soon. Good luck.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Josie! This doesn't sound like normal spay surgery recovery. Is this behaviour ongoing or sporadic? Has it been improving or getting worse? I would also suggest a second opinion.

I can imagine how worried you are, I hope someone can give you some good advice.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gee that sounds awful. Did you actually talk to the vet or a office person?
Most vets do blood work on Havanese before putting them down did they do that? They test for something I'm not sure what.
Maddie had a reaction to pain medication but it was getting sick all night.
Hope she gets better soon:hug:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

That is really scary. I agree not normal behavior after a routine spay. I can't believe the vet wasn't more concerned either. I hope Dave gets some good ideas and/or you take her for a 2nd opinion. Keep us posted and give her some extra hugs from us!


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks everyone for your care and concern...I just realized that Josie's pic is at the top of the page in them banner...she is the pup on the far right...just in case you wanted to put a face to this dilemma...thanks again...anxiously waiting for Dave's advice...Michelle


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Michelle-I couldn't stop thinking about Josie so I did some internet research and found a blog from someone with a Havachon with the same symptoms as Josie post-spay. Apparently it turned out to be pain/fear reaction. I think you will feel better after reading it and it may give you some tips.

http://raisingdaisy.wordpress.com/2010/10/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I feel bad for our girls who suffer from being spayed . I don't understand why the procedure has to be so invasive. We have had a few these last couple months what is up with that?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

received a couple of responses. Here is one from a vet behaviorist .

This is not normal. She should be evaluated by a different vet ASAP.

Dr. Linda Breitman

I would go with that advice . I was hoping to hear from another but , maybe tomorrow. I have to agree. It could be a reaction but not worth guessing. Keep us posted. I will follow up if I hear more tomorrow. God bless .


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Raising Daisy was a good article and certainly sounds similar to what Josie is going through.....keep us posted.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am thinking of you and hope everything is okay!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I read your post in the am and did not want to answer because, I did not want to upset you anymore, then you must be. You need to go to a different vet and if you have a major vet hospital, that would be the best, failing that find a breeder in your area who has a vet that has been treating Havanese for awhile. Hav's are known to have sensitivity to some anesthesia. I really hoped I would log in and find things were back to normal. Please do get a second opinion.


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

hi, i know you must be very worried. i agree that she may be in pain from the surgery (eitherfrom the actual surgery or healing), she may be having a reaction to the rimadyl or the anesthesia. something sounds like it is bothering her as she is focusing on her rear legs? maybe referred pain from the operation??? is she eating, drinking and voiding as usual? is her sleep pattern the same? so sorry you are all going through this!!! wish i could help.
a second opinion would be very helpful. i know there is a large emergency practice somewhere off the long island expressway near plainview. maybe manhattan?


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thursday Morning update: Again, I thank everyone for their care , thoughts and advice.
Josie seems the same this morning. I DID NOT give her the dose of Rimidyl last night. I am taking her to work this morning and hopefully to see another Vet sometime today. I'll be checking in with the forum throughout the day.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck. I was thinking about the microchip... I don't know the size or if any dogs have ever reject having that in their bodies. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It certainly sounds like she should be examined by a vet asap.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How long has it been since the anesthesia? How long since the micro-chip insertion? How long since the pain medication? 

It maybe the anesthesia wearing off? It could be the pain medication? Or a problem with micro-chip? Thinking out loud...

How is your pup doing now?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Since this has been a week, I can't believe your vet is not concerned. I would definitely see another vet. Sophie had a really hard time, but she was perfect in a week. I feel so bad for you and your baby. Sophie did try to reach one of her back legs and take weight off one for a couple of days. It was like the stitches were too tight. I hope you find an answer soon. I know how upsetting this is.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know that much about this kind of stuff, but Gizzie has a microchip. It's on her back right behind her head (not near the back legs). It's around the size of a piece of rice. I think they put it in the same place for all dogs so if they need to be scanned people can find it. 

Hoping she gets better soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I have nothing to add but hope you get answers. There are a lot of members on this forum from LI. Perhaps they can refer you to a good vet.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I am sorry this is happening. I echo the advice of others to get her to a Vet asap, preferably at a large Veterinary hospital. WHen symptoms seem neurological in nature, its not something I would personally feel comfortable waiting out. A week after the spay is a long time to still have any kind of issues.

This hospital is in Long Island and may be a good option:

http://www.livs.org/LIVSAboutUs.htm


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, so now I'm really starting to worry. :-(

Hope we hear good news soon


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi again. Hope you were able to get to another vet. The first thing is to see what this vet may say but here is the opinion of a very respected member of IAABC. ...."There is a good veterinary behaviourist in Long Island; I just cannot 
remember who it is at the moment. She should be able to easily get a 
referral from her vet. It is important that she keep working with her 
veterinarian at the moment and get the vet onside to get support for her 
and the dog." . 

I was hoping one of our vet behaviorists would have seen my post but not yet. Anyway this is something that can't be diagnosed properly over the internet anyway. Hoping to hear from you soon. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly. BTW what is your first name.?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My first thought is some central nervous system problem or reaction to a medicine, or even metal in the microchip, is that a rare possibility?

I'd explore all options and get a second opinion if I had to.

Kara


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie's Update*

I took the day off from work and arrived unannounced at my Vet's office (with Josie). They took her in right away and immediatly noticed that her incision was not healing properly. (I also noticed that from wed. night into Thurs. the icision became red and swollen.) Her belly was swollen and the 4 staples were not visible due to the swelling. They gave her a Rx of antibiotic and a cone because they said she must be licking the incision. I have NEVER seen her lick the incision and I am with her practically 24/7. Maybe she is doing it at night while in her crate???

Anyway, I told them that I stopped the Rimadyl...because of her strange behavior. They were sure that her behavior was her reaction to being in pain. NOt related to the Rimadyl ( the response I expected).:frusty:

She has been by my side or in my arms all day and she does seem to be acting _slightly_ more normal. Since the 2nd dose of antibiotic this evening she is not exibiting as much of the strange behavior...she even greeted the UPS man with a wagging tail! I would say that on a scale of 1-10 (10 being the worst) that for the past week she was a 10+.Tonight I would say she is around 7-8. I am optimistic that the worst is over. The Vet was concerned and caring and took action and I am Ok with trusting them for another day...If she continues to improve tomorrow I will feel that my Vet is doing the right thing...if she has a turn for the worse I'll take her to the Emer. Vet Hospital (I used them on a number of occasions in the past with my previous dogs). Sorry this is so long and rambling. :ear: THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!! Michelle & Josie


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad she seems to be on the mend. Hope by morning she will be a 5 and down to a 0 by sat


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you know what's best for you, Michelle. Glad to see there's some improvement. You definitely have to work with your vet if that's your choice. I would possibly look for another , in case things are not satisfactory with the current vet down the road. Here's hoping you won't need another , but you might want to be prepared. Keep us up to date. For the record I would ask her what type of anaesthesia she had , and whether the pain killer was given to her before you picked her up.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I sure hope this is just infection and she will get better quickly as the medicine starts to work.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just checking in. I am glad she seems to be on the mend. I so wish they could talk.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes Dave...they gave her the rimadyl (2 doses ) before we picked her up. I will ask about the anesthesia...I am also waiting for a phone call back from my old vet (now retired) who is a family friend. He was more of a country vet...working with large animals...I think these little dogs are very fragile...Josie weighs less than 7 lbs!
She is now 24 hours without the Rimadyl...and she is showing some signs of her personality & behavior prior to the surgery.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mushmouse1 said:


> Yes Dave...they gave her the rimadyl (2 doses ) before we picked her up. I will ask about the anesthesia...I am also waiting for a phone call back from my old vet (now retired) who is a family friend. He was more of a country vet...working with large animals...I think these little dogs are very fragile...Josie weighs less than 7 lbs!
> She is now 24 hours without the Rimadyl...and she is showing some signs of her personality & behavior prior to the surgery.


That's good Michelle. The only thing that worries me and others ,I think ,is the fact that your vet , brushed off the behavior as being normal. Whether the infection or drugs caused these problems ,is not up to me to say. Hope things continue to improve. And please keep us posted. This is a great lesson for all of us. Thanks.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Michelle, I'm so glad to hear Josie seems to be improving. Please keep us posted - was thinking of her today. Good for you for staying home to take care of your baby today!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So relieved to hear Josie is doing a little better today. I hope the improvement continues and she back to her old self in no time.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about all your troubles with dear little Josie,and hope that things are now on the right track and soon she will be back to her old bubbly self again.I just missed one day on the forum, and all sorts of scary things seem to have happened.Hoping for lots of good news now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It sounds like it was an infection causing all these problems and the pain medications in the system.

It is scary! We know our own Havs better than anyone else and we know what is normal and abnormal for them in behavior. 

I am so glad your pup is feeling better and that Josie received the antibiotic. Hopefully she is on the mend now and she will be in great shape in the next few days.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie's Update:* Friday am... what a difference this morning. She stayed in the crate with the cone on during the night. She seems so much better!!! For the first time since last Thursday she has played with her toys and even managed to rip a hole in one of my chairs! The chair was sacrificed but I am so relieved to see the life back in her! She has been chewing on a toy all morning and following me from room to room (another thing she wasn't doing) It's been 36 hours since the last dose of Rimadyl...I can't prove it but I really think that was the cause of all of this. I am bringing her to work today (hiding her under my desk) and hoping that my bosses won't realize she's there. I would rather ask for forgivness if I get caught...because I know if I ask permission (besides them thinking I am insane)...the answer will be a resounding "ARE YOU KIDDING>>>NO!!!!" Who would ever ask this anyway??? Thank you again from the bottom of my heart for all the care and concern....xoxo Michelle & "Josie" (destroyer of fine furniture!)


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay Josie! I'm so happy for you Michelle. Good Luck today, I hope you don't get caught. (I would do the same thing!)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Josie is getting back to her old self again! Several years ago, I took my elderly poodle to work with me after having some teeth pulled. Her mouth was so swollen that part of her tongue was sticking out of her mouth. She was a pitiful sight and fortunately, I had an very nice boss who didn't mind a bit. Ginger stayed under my desk in her little bed. Everyone at the college came around during the day to see her!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so glad that Josie is on the mend. Haha, we Hav owners are a bit insane when it comes to our dogs-hope your bosses don't find out. Or if they do they will see what great dogs they are!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just catching this thread. So glad your little Josie is doing better! How scary. I find it troubling that your vet initially just brushed everything off as well. 

I was given Rimadyl to give Augie after his neuter. I gave him one tablet, or whatever the dose was supposed to be, and he acted totally strange. He would back away from his water dish as if he was afraid of it. It made me wonder if he was hallucinating. I did not give him any more.

Hope Josie does well with you at work! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!!! SO glad to hear that Josie is improving!!!! looking forward to another update soon! Hope work goes well and Josie sleeps the day away!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff, and good for you for taking action. Hope things continue in the right direction. . Thanks for the update.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Just catching this thread. So glad your little Josie is doing better! How scary. I find it troubling that your vet initially just brushed everything off as well.
> 
> I was given Rimadyl to give Augie after his neuter. I gave him one tablet, or whatever the dose was supposed to be, and he acted totally strange. He would back away from his water dish as if he was afraid of it. It made me wonder if he was hallucinating. I did not give him any more.
> 
> Hope Josie does well with you at work! :biggrin1:


 That is interesting I will defiantly not let the sisters have that pain med. I just Google it and it is all over the place about drug reaction .
How did it go today at work?


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie is back!* I would say she is *100%* personality & behavior of the puppy she was pre-spay. Her swelling and redness of her incision is looking better. She is happy and loveable and spunky again! This saga has come to an end...*thank you *again for the support, care and expert advice. This forum is full of special people and I hope that I can contribute someday when needed!
Michelle


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:whoo:Yay for Josie!!! (and for you too, for working to figure it out)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Somehow I missed all the drama with poor little Josie. I'm happy to come in on the end of this, when all is well. I do side with the people who feel your vet was a bit cavalier in his attitude when Josie was going through all this. It would make me consider using someone else.

In case of any future emergencies, the vets in Plainview and the ones at BrightHeart are excellent (not inexpensive) but a great group of vets, represented by all kinds of specialties.

I'm happy to hear your sweet baby is back to normal. These little guys can scare the life out of you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hurray for Josie.Now you can get on with enjoying your baby girl,and she can be her happy bubbly self again!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a relief! I'm so glad Josie is back to her normal happy self!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad for you. This case was certainly different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Just caught up with this, you must have been worried sick but i'm so glad things worked out, huge hugs from the gang.x


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am so glad!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You and your little baby are so lucky it all worked out. I was very worried. Happy things have turned around.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great news. In a way you are lucky--cause you know she will let you know if things are not right with her. my boys just get quiet and sometimes it takes a while to notice things are going on. I am so glad she is herself again.


----------



## donnaw (Nov 21, 2011)

*Same problem*

Hi 
I was wondering if anyone had any updates on this problem. Stella had the exact same surgery--teeth,chip,spay. She is having the exact same reaction--today is post-op day 2 and the poor thing is crazed.
Thanks for your help


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

When Oreo was neutered, vet had him on 1/2 of a tablet of Turbutol for pain. Turns out Turbutol is more powerful then morphine. Oreo was high. He layed on the floor on his side and started to convulse. I was worried sick and the vet told me to take him off it. Ever since he's been off it he's 100% himself.


----------



## donnaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for responding--stella is on non-steroidal--rimadyl--I will look up the side effects!


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

I think they found that Josie was having trouble with healing, and had an infection near the incision which required antibiotics. Once they started her behavior improved almost overnight. Please read thru the posts again.
Good luck!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm late to the discussion but I'm glad you figured it out and she's on the mend.

Kara


----------



## donnaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks so much--I just realized there are 7 pages to this post. I followed the link from daisy and It looks to me like a reaction to pain. Her incision looks good--no infection. I will call the vet and see if I can get more pain medicine. Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

donnaw said:


> Thanks so much--I just realized there are 7 pages to this post. I followed the link from daisy and It looks to me like a reaction to pain. Her incision looks good--no infection. I will call the vet and see if I can get more pain medicine. Thanks again for all of your help!


I only just found this thread. Glad Josie is back on her feet! Dave, thanks for your special assistance, and everybody else, for your concerns and suggestions - well done, everybody! I think we should always consider asking for a second opinion when in doubt.

I had a distinct advantage here - by the time I found the thread, Josie was already fine! Whew!

Donna - I would ask your vet if a DIFFERENT pain-reliever might be better for your dog. Rimadyl isn't the only NSAID available, and it could be upsetting your dog. Do keep your eye on the incision. It's not necessarily MORE pain medicine your dog needs, but perhaps a different one.

My vet uses Metacam (Meloxicam) a lot. Different dogs respond differently to different drugs. None is without potential side-effects.

Donna - please keep us posted on how things go!

Any time a dog's behavior looks abnormal, it's good to consult your vet, and if need be, look for a second opinion as well. And observe your dog closely, and take notes!

I keep a spiral notebook and write everything relevant in it, with dates and times. These records can prove extremely useful down the road!

Wishing you and Stella the best, Donna, and I'll be watching for yoiur further reports.

Sat, 17 Mar 2012 18:08:23 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember this thread and I am always in favor of a second opinion, that being said the pup was treated with an antibiotic and the Rimadyl was discontinued by the owner. Yes there are many different pain meds and Vets usually will change if you ask, because every dog is different. Do not rule out infection, it can cause personality changes and you won't be able to see it until, much, much later at that time, pushing on the insision wil cause fluid to seep out. These infections are rare but they happen and if left they can cause serious consuquences.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello again everyone...
I just wanted to weigh in on this issue again. Although Josie had a complete recovery, I am SURE that the Rimadyl was the culprit...No, I can't prove it...but I just know!
As for the infection, that started well after the bizarre behavior. Anyway, I also want to say that I did read a response from another member about the way our pets can react to pain...and this could be part of it also. 

I also want to say again, that you ALL such nice people! The amount of care and concern you always show is amazing. What a great forum!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree I think there's something wrong with Rimadyl. My dog stopped being able to eat out of a bowl on it. He'd put his head down for a bite and then nip at the sides of the bowl like there was an invisible netting stopping him from eating. Finally he began throwing up the medication and lost his taste for food for some weeks. I had to feed him off a plate for six months. It was weird and upsetting.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Josie - Close UP!*

And just for fun...here's a recent close-up of Josie...I love her so much...my hubby and kids are jealous!!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a sweet face! I'm glad to hear Josie fully recovered-thanks for updating


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well you can see why they are jealous--she is one cutie.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

No wonder they are jealous, she has a gorgeous face! Post some more pics of her!!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

When we got our 1st dog spayed - Vet's office told me to come at the end of the day to pick her up - I took her in at 8:30 in the morning and they phoned me at 11:30 to come and get her because she was making such a fuss. I got there and she was howling and crying and kept it up all day and most of the night - we were upset to say the least. I then had our second dog spayed at a different vet, and no problem - she was just groggy and in pain but no howling and crying. I tell you, it broke my heart to see our first dog react like she did, and I still wonder if she reacted to the medication they gave her or the anesthetic -- To this day, I have not gone back to the first vet.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

How scary for you, Michelle! It may have been fate that I found this as Bobby will be getting neutered eventually. We had had another dog on Rimadyl (Amber, who we lost in September), but I THOUGHT it was an anti-inflammatory. They had given us Tramadol for pain. I learn something new every day. I also saw that somebody said that Havs should be tested before surgery due to some issue with anesthesia? I knew nothing about this, either, and I'm not sure if my vet would. Does anybody have any info on this?


----------



## donnaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi 
I just wanted to update on stella--I stopped the pills(actually they were finished)and she seems to be getting back to her old self--she is still a little skiddish but I think now its the soft collar I have on her--I cannot see keeping that on for 10 days! but when I take it off she licks--I tried the onsies and she is not happy with those either. I am thinking it is a combination of the anesthesia, pills and collar.--she is a sensitive little girl Thank you all for your concern and ideas--it really helped ease my mind! This is stella in better days--sorry I dont know how to turn photo around!


----------



## azogal (Feb 16, 2009)

*Side effects?*



mushmouse1 said:


> BTW...the pain med is "Rimadyl" .25 mg dose and we split the pill in 1/4 pieces one every 12 hours??????? THANKS AGAIN!


Could this be an allergic reaction? Just today, on another list, I read about a dog allergic to Rimadyl. Hopefully this is _not_ the case, but here's what I found under "side effects" at http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadyl.html :

Deciding to Use Rimadyl

Carefully decide whether Rimadyl is appropriate for your dog by weighing the benefits against the risks. Keep in mind that it has been widely reported that many veterinarians are not fully informed about this drug. As Stephen Fried so eloquently summarizes in his book, Bitter Pills: "It's a question of whether the potential benefit is worth the risk and whether the patient understands that risk -- which depends on whether the doctor knows enough about the drug to really explain the risk."

If you decide your dog may benefit from Rimadyl and it is worth the risks involved, tell your vet that you want to determine the lowest possible dosage that can be used to obtain relief. Although the recommended dosage is 1mg/pound of weight twice per day, your dog may get relief at a lower dosage. A lower dosage could be instrumental in avoiding toxicity (although this is not guaranteed). In addition, your vet may recommend that Rimadyl be used for short periods (several weeks), or intermittently, as needed, with time off (several weeks) to give the dog's liver time to recover.

Insist on baseline tests and continued monitoring of the relevant functions during the entire time your dog takes the drug. Pfizer only recommends this and does not indicate that it is a requirement.

To avoid the gastric upset that occurs in some dogs, the drug should be given with food. Pepcid may also be used concurrently to control gastric upset.

As soon as your dog begins Rimadyl therapy and during the entire time he takes it, watch for the following symptoms, which are all signs of potential life-threatening reactions to the drug:

loss of appetite
change in drinking habits (refusal to drink or increased water consumption)
unusual pattern of urination, blood in the urine, sweet-smelling urine, an overabundance of urine, urine accidents in the house
vomiting
diarrhea
black, tarry stools or flecks of blood in the vomit
lethargy, drowsiness, hyperactivity, restlessness, aggressiveness
staggering, stumbling, weakness or partial paralysis, full paralysis, seizures, dizziness, loss of balance
jaundice (yellowing of the skin, mucus membranes and whites of the eyes)

In the presence of any of these symptoms, IMMEDIATELY STOP the drug and take your dog to the vet. The earlier you catch the problem, the better the chances of complete recovery. For step-by-step instructions, go to the Rimadyl Take Action Page.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie never got any meds after her spay, and I am so thankful. This is some scary stuff.


----------

